# new inside train table



## hap (Jan 3, 2008)

will post later about it with [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## hap (Jan 3, 2008)

here is pic of bare table

















with trains . It has O,HO and G track on it


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Great idea. Most of us probably have more than one scale of trains. Most likely some of them stored away. That a good testing area, and a good excuse to play trains during the winter months.


----------



## hap (Jan 3, 2008)

O scale Lionel is my sons and grandsons trains and some of mine from the 50's


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

That's what all the guy's say! It belongs to the son and grandson, but we know different!
Nice layout.


----------



## tweetsie12fan (May 10, 2012)

how much did that set you back?


----------



## tweetsie12fan (May 10, 2012)

well I know what my next layout will be


----------

